# Closing the doors....



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Its official my aunt is finally closing the doors on the company after 32 years in business. Took a cool 2 years after my uncle died to just kill a great company. I just figured i would post as I am going to get a list together of whats going to be available first equipment and truck wise if anyone is interested. Everything we own has followed all maintenance schedules by our full time mechanic with impeccable records, etc. We still have a big job going but she has just asked the GC if she could pull out of the job but if we do keep going we will still need some equipment till at least september/october. I'll keep yas posted.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

...so sad, sorry to hear it.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you buy the company from her .


----------



## earthmover (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear especially after 32 successful years. I'm interested to know what's going to be for sale.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 26, 2011)

Sad to here. Good luck with whatever is next.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Unfortunately with the times, this has been the norm. Sorry about the loss of your uncle and the closing the family business.

I highly recommend your aunt looking at auctioning stuff off. Not sure on the size of the company, but one auction company that we follow specializes in companys liquidating. They really bring high prices for the seller. The owner (Mike) is a really good guy and a straight shooter.

Here is their website....

www.hunyady.com


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Tough news to take. Any bigger outfits your way that need operators and equipment?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear it


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

We actually had two really big companies contact us today and are very interested in buying the property and one of them we have a great relationship with the owner and he even wants to keep the crews. Our company does about 5-8 million a year in work. Like i said I asked my aunt for the list of things for sale and the prices. I'm little nervous having to get another job for the first time pretty much in my life but I've learned sooo much from my uncle and My father since starting there at 18yrs old that i"m sure I'll be good to go.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Best of luck to you Little. Sorry to see your family business liquidate this way.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

tgeb said:


> Best of luck to you Little. Sorry to see your family business liquidate this way.


DITTO.... Very Best to ya


----------

